# Valery Kaufman at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City, 10.11.2015 (x2)



## Toolman (14 Nov. 2015)

​


----------



## koftus89 (20 Nov. 2015)

danke sehr.


----------

